# Sweet ballerina



## wildmaven (Nov 4, 2007)

From my other session yesterday (as always, critiques are highly welcomed):

1.






2. 





3.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

If I say "too much hands," does that make sense?


----------



## jols (Nov 4, 2007)

i think these three are perfect.

she looks a little angel.

bet mum was delighted:thumbup:


----------



## zendianah (Nov 4, 2007)

I agree with Max about the hands.  The hands on the first one gives a weird shadow. My favorite is the second. Looks the most natural to me.


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 4, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> If I say "too much hands," does that make sense?


 
Yep! It was my biggest regret with this session. She was always putting her hands around her face. All photos where I had her put them down had her pouting. The only time she smiled was when those hands were there. Makes you want to run away and sell beads by the side of the road in Arizona sometimes, ha ha. 



jols said:


> i think these three are perfect.
> 
> she looks a little angel.
> 
> bet mum was delighted:thumbup:


 
Thanks. I really like how the first one was composed and am proud of that one, especially. The parents will get to see them tomorrow. 



zendianah said:


> I agree with Max about the hands. The hands on the first one gives a weird shadow. My favorite is the second. Looks the most natural to me.


 
Number 2 was in front of my new green screen so I could play with the extraction tool in photoshop. That's why it's a black and white conversion, ha ha. 

Marian


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> Yep! It was my biggest regret with this session. She was always putting her hands around her face. All photos where I had her put them down had her pouting. The only time she smiled was when those hands were there. Makes you want to run away and sell beads by the side of the road in Arizona sometimes, ha ha.



lol. Oh well. Sometimes kids just do their own thing. Actually, they almost always do their own thing. That what makes them adorable. Nice job with these.


----------

